# (euros / kilomètres) heure / de l'heure / à l'heure / par heure / l'heure



## vina

Comment dit-on 50km/h ? on dit 50 kilomètres par heure ou à heure?


----------



## zaby

Bonjour,

On dit *cinquante kilomètres à l'heure*.

*Cinquante kilomètres par heure* est également correct mais très peu utilisé dans le contexte des km/h. 
Par contre, on va dire que la vitesse de la lumière est de 300 000 kilomètres par seconde. 

On dit souvent *cinquante kilomètres heure* mais pour autant que je sache, ce n'est pas correct.


----------



## Agnès E.

POur compléter la réponse (très juste) de zaby : 

- la formulation scientifique (mathématique) est : *xx kilomètres* *par heure* (c'est-à-dire : par mesure de temps d'une heure)
- la formulation courante (quotidienne) est : *xx kilomètres* *à l'heure *(qui veut dire la même chose, en moins scientifique)
- on entend beaucoup (trop  ) la formulation mathématiquement fausse, _kilomètre heure_, qui veut dire exactement l'inverse de _par heure_ !


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour,
j'ai vu les deux emplois suivants :
_être payé à / de l'heure
On prend 2 euro de l'heure._
Est-ce que "à l'heure" et "de l'heure" sont bien interchangeable dans ce cas ?


----------



## arundhati

Non, malheureusement !
On dirait "être payé *à* l'heure" et 
"on prend 2 euros *de* l'heure"


----------



## Anna-chonger

Et.... pour d'autres cas ?
On paye 2 euros *de *l'heure ?
rouler à 70 km *de *l'heure ?


----------



## Mauricet

Anna-chonger said:


> Et.... pour d'autres cas ?
> On paye 2 euros *de *l'heure ?
> rouler à 70 km *de *l'heure ?


Rouler à 70 km à l'heure.


----------



## Petite-Belette

J'aurais dit "70 km/h", soit "kilomètre par heure" 
Mais c'est vrai qu'on entend souvent "km à l'heure"

Suis-je dans le faux ? ou les deux sont-ils corrects ?


----------



## arundhati

Je pense que les deux sont corrects, même si en effet "kilomètre par heure" est plus scientifique. Par contre "kilomètre heure" encore plus utilisé dans le langage courant devrait être proscrit, puisqu'en principe cela signifierait km x h (comme dans Kw.h)


----------



## geostan

Voici en résumé ce qu'en dit Grevisse.

Au sens distributif, _à__ l'heure_ se dit en concurrence avec _par heure_, sauf dans le cas de la vitesse où on ne dit que _à__ l'heure_. Lorsqu'il s'agit de ce que l'on paie ou gagne, on emploie couramment _l'heure_ sans préposition. Mais on trouve également _de l'heure. _Considéré comme populaire par certains, ce tour est néanmoins admis par l'Académie et on le trouve dans la littératur_e.

_J'ai oublié un petit à-côté dans l'ouvrage précité. « On entend de plus en plus dans les prévisions météorologiques à la radio et à la télévision:_ Le vent soufflera __à__ 60 km par heure. »
_


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir,

En complément à la réponse de Geostan, j'ai trouvé ceci (c'est moi qui souligne) :


> "À l'heure" s'emploie pour exprimer la vitesse :
> - Ce train roule à cent kilomètres à l'heure. Parfois il y a ellipse de la préposition : Ce train roule à 10 km/h.
> 
> "Par heure, l'heure, de l'heure" s'emploient pour exprimer la fréquence d'un événement ou le salaire :
> - Il appelle trois fois par heure - Il gagne 15 euros l'heure. (*Mais on ne dit pas : il gagne 15 euros à l'heure).*



Source : *Écriture des heures, minutes et secondes*


----------



## Anna-chonger

> Lorsqu'il s'agit de ce que l'on paie ou gagne, on emploie couramment l'heure sans préposition. Mais on trouve également de l'heure.


Alors est-ce qu'on dit "Il gagne 20000 euros *de l'*année." ?


----------



## Nicomon

Non, on dit : ... _*par* année_.   

On voit parfois - assez rarement, je crois : _xx euros *l'an*_ (sans de)... mais ce ne serait pas mon choix.


----------



## geostan

Les observations que j'ai faites plus haut ne concernent que _l'heure_.

Je crois qu'on peut dire aussi:  _xx euros par an/année_.


----------



## Petite-Belette

Anna-chonger said:


> Alors est-ce qu'on dit "Il gagne 20000 euros *de l'*année." ?


 
Pour toutes les unités de mesure de temps autres que "l'heure", on emploie "par" :
"par seconde", "par an", "par milliseconde"...

Exemple :
"La fusée atteint la vitesse de 300 mètres par seconde."


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ah.... oh là là... maintenant je suis complètement perplexe !
Mais j'essaye de résumer malgré tout. Merci de me corriger/compléter encore...
_Les ouvriers sont payés *à l'*heure.
On paye / prend 2 euro *de l'*heure.
Les ouvriers gagnent 2000 euros* ?* l'heure / *par* an.
Le vent souffle à 20 km *à la* seconde / *par *seconde. (changeons de mots pour voir la vérité )
La voiture roule à 40 km *à l'*heure / *par *heure._

Et... quoi d'autres ?


----------



## Petite-Belette

_Les ouvriers sont payés *à l'*heure._ 
_On paye / prend 2 euro *de l'*heure._ 
_Les ouvriers gagnent 2000 euros *de l'*heure / *par* an._ 
_Le vent souffle à 20 km *par* seconde._
_La voiture roule à 40 km *à l'*heure._


----------



## Anna-chonger

> _Le vent souffle à 20 km *par* seconde._
> _La voiture roule à 40 km *à l'*heure._


pourquoi la différence ?


----------



## itka

Tiens, oui... pourquoi ?
Et la dactylo qui tape 45 mots minute ou 45 mots à la minute ? A moins que ce ne soit 45 mots par minute ?

_Euh, c'est peut-être idiot comme exemple... je ne sais plus du tout combien on tape à la minute..._


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

Comme il s'agit de vitesse de frappe, je dirais intuitivement  xx mots minute / à la minute.   Comme  xx km heure / à l'heure.

En effet, si on dit « à l'heure / à la minute », pourquoi pas « à la seconde »?  

Mais si le vent souffle à 20 km à la/par seconde ... tenez bien vos chapeaux.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

En bon scientifique, je répondrai, dès lors qu'il s'agit d'une vitesse, qu'il faudrait dire *par* étant donné qu'il s'agit d'une division. Donc par heure, par minute et par seconde.

Maintenant, il faut bien reconnaître que *à* est souvent employé, à l'heure, à la minute et à la seconde

Dans tous ces cas, l'emploi de par me semble fort compréhensible :

_Les ouvriers sont payés 2 euros par heure._
_On paye / prend 2 euro par heure._
_Les ouvriers gagnent 2000 euros par heure / par an._
_Le vent souffle à 20 km par seconde. _
_La voiture roule à 40 km par heure._

C'est peut-être le meilleur moyen de ne pas se tromper.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
je suis étonné par la lecture de "km/h" en_ kilomètre à l'heure_ !
Le barre oblique correspond à une division et, pour moi, toutes les unités qui comportent cette barre oblique s'expriment en "XXX par YYY"
m/s : mètre par seconde
km/h : kilomètre par heure
tr/min : tour par minute
mol/L : mole par litre
mot/min : mots par minute (ce n'est pas une unité officielle du SI, système international, mais on peut l'assimiler )


Rq : Anna : des vents qui soufflent à 20 km/s sont hautement impossibles à la surface de la Terre   (ça correspond à 72 000 km/h... c'est plus que la vitesse de la petite sonde Voyager 1 qui file maintenant au-delà de notre système solaire dans l'inifini intersidéral !!)

PS : oups je n'avais pas vu les réponses de la page 2 ! Je deviens "redondant" ou presque


----------



## itka

Je relis ce fil et je me fais la remarque que je ne dis _jamais_ "20 km à l'heure" ni "par heure" mais simplement "vingt à l'heure"...
_"La voiture roulait à cent cinquante à l'heure quand les gendarmes l'ont arrêtée"._
Pas vous ?


----------



## Anna-chonger

Je me permets de faire un petit ajout pour compléter la liste : 
_On paye 2 euros *____?____* minute._


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Je relis ce fil et je me fais la remarque que je ne dis _jamais_ "20 km à l'heure" ni "par heure" mais simplement "vingt à l'heure"...
> _"La voiture roulait à cent cinquante à l'heure quand les gendarmes l'ont arrêtée"._
> Pas vous ?



Salut itka,

Dans mon cas, ça dépend de la situation.  
Je dis : _la vitesse permise est de 100 km heure _(sans _à l'_) / _la terre tourne à xx km à l'heure_ 
mais dans ton exemple, je dirais comme toi: _il roulait à 150 à l'heure_. 

Edit : ou simplement... il roulait à 150 (tout court).  Dans ce cas, km heure est sous-entendu.

Ce que je ne dis pas - tout en convenant qu'il est correct de le dire -  c'est « _*par *heure _», en parlant de vitesse.


----------



## Petite-Belette

Anna-chonger said:


> Je me permets de faire un petit ajout pour compléter la liste :
> _On paye 2 euros *____?____* minute._


 

Je dirais "2 euros par minute", mais certains seront surement d'un autre avis...


----------



## Mauricet

Facile ! _Deux euros la minute_. Qu'est-ce qu'on gagne ?


----------



## Nicomon

Moi je le veux, ce contrat à 120 euros (de) l'heure.  Où est-ce que je signe?


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
Mon esprit scientifique fait des bonds... Et me donne envie de mettre des 0...  

Comment prononce-t-on : "Je roule à 90 km/h" ?
- Je roule à 90 *à l'heure * unité incorrecte, pas de valeur scientifique : _langage familier_ 
- Je roule à 90  pas d'unité, pas de valeur scientifique : _langage familier_ 
- Je roule à 90 *kilomètres* *heure * unité fausse, pas de valeur scientifique : _langage familier et erroné_ (comme dit plus haut : on dit cependant des watt-heures et pas des watt par heure)
- Je roule à 90 *kilomètres* *à l'heure * Grevisse dit que c'est juste, mais ce n'est pas la dénomination scientifique de cette unité...
- Je roule à 90 *kilomètres* *par heure * c'est la façon d'exprimer cette unité selon le SI (système international) (extrait d'une brochure du BIPM, bureau international des poids et mesures : http://www.bipm.org/fr/si/si_brochure/chapter1/1-1.html).
Les français étant à l'origine du système métrique, ne massacrons pas les unités de ce système... quitte à contredire Grevisse...

Pascal, Lavoisier, Laplace !! J'invoque votre présence ! Aidez-nous


----------



## Nicomon

TitTornade a tout à fait raison, pour ce qui est de kilomètre heure.  À éviter.
Je ne promets pas de ne plus jamais le dire - il se peut que je m'échappe -  mais... je ne l'écrirai pas. 

À ce sujet, cette petite capsule :
http://www.radio-canada.ca/radio/francaismicro/description.asp?ID=1686&CAT=K&leid=253&lacat=w

Cependant, n'en déplaise aux scientifiques, lorsqu'il s'agit de vitesse... « à l'heure » me semble nettement plus répandu que « par heure ».  

La voiture filait à 150 km à l'heure ou par heure?  À mon avis, la première option « sonne » mieux.


----------



## polesp

Bonjour,
Comment est-ce qu'on dit: le salaire minimum c'est le 10 euros par heure/ à l'heure/ l'heure?
Merci!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Je pense que la formulation la plus courante et la plus proche de la définition légale est : le salaire horaire minimum est de X euros (9,22€ en France à ce jour).
Sinon, en France on dit couramment le SMIC (horaire) est à 9,22€. (on ne précise pas toujours "horaire" parce que le montant n'entraîne pas de confusion avec les SMIC mensuel)


----------



## Marc81

Précision : au-delà de l'adjectif _horaire_ (justement évoqué par Punky Zoé), les grammairiens recommandent de dire tant _l'heure_ ou tant _par heure_ (de préférence à tant _à l'heure_ et, plus familièrement mais aussi plus couramment, tant _de l'heure_).
_Il gagne 15€ l'heure_ ou _15€ par heure_ (mais on entend plus fréquemment : _Il gagne 15€ de l'heure_...)


----------

